# Exellent Care.



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2018)

From my DSNurse & Medtronic nurse. This year I am in my 52nd year of T1. From being 3yrs old. My hbo1c 2 days ago was 52. I am freaky with numbers & have fave no now 52 !            A lot of effort from me as well but keep at it pls.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2018)

Great result Hobie! Well done!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 7, 2018)

I do better with mine round that too Hobie - my body really doesn't want to be very much lower even though I'm still always encouraged to try to get it go there - but not 'forcibly' which is a waste of everyone's time anyway.  Gentle persuasion and 100% encouragement throughout, from people who understand it ALL properly, has a far longer lasting effect, doesn't it?

Glad to hear your results.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2018)

Did you know I have just been very ill as well. Cepsus A. ?  The care I get was good off the team


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week I am due for an appointment with my diabetic nurse. I have not been as busy as I am normally but wish me luck pls


----------



## Ditto (Apr 7, 2018)

Good luck Hobie.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes good luck from me too HOBIE. Please let us know how your appointment goes. Sorry to hear you've been very poorly ~ take care and look after yourself now won't you.
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Yes good luck from me too HOBIE. Please let us know how your appointment goes. Sorry to hear you've been very poorly ~ take care and look after yourself now won't you.
> WL


Hi Wirralass. I was admitted to Hosp a few weeks ago with a blood infection. Sepsis A. I was done in, at work on the Saturday 8.30- 6.30 & then woke up to very high BG. Straight to A&E. My arm was black from wrist to nearly shoulder. Life at times ?  Was in 10 days & at first 5 days did not sleep at all because blood tests at leased every hour  .Was knackered


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 9, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Wirralass. I was admitted to Hosp a few weeks ago with a blood infection. Sepsis A. I was done in, at work on the Saturday 8.30- 6.30 & then woke up to very high BG. Straight to A&E. My arm was black from wrist to nearly shoulder. Life at times ?  Was in 10 days & at first 5 days did not sleep at all because blood tests at leased every hour  .Was knackered


Good grief HOBIE, ever so sorry to hear this ~ it sounds awful. I trust you are feeling much better now following your ordeal ~ its not much fun lying in a hospital bed and not sleeping ~ I know this from personal experience but I hope you're looking after yourself now and don't suffer a recurrence of Sepsis A. Take care now.
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 9, 2018)

I have never done that before, 5 days without sleep. If you had asked me if it was possible I would have said no because I normally sleep like a log


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2018)

Am back in to see them on Thurs. If they need to do some alterations they will.  A very good team.  On fri I am off to a local Uni to talk to Medical students about Diabetes.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 18, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Good grief HOBIE, ever so sorry to hear this ~ it sounds awful. I trust you are feeling much better now following your ordeal ~ its not much fun lying in a hospital bed and not sleeping ~ I know this from personal experience but I hope you're looking after yourself now and don't suffer a recurrence of Sepsis A. Take care now.
> WL




Nasty thing is sepsis. I’ve had it twice following serious infections and my father died following complications from septic shock.

I’ve never heard of it being called Sepsis A however, not even in the medical literature. It has stages, septic shock being the worst and most dangerous stage. Unfortunately, people with diabetes are more at risk from it.

Fortunately the medics are much more switched onto it these days. More than they were when my dad died relatively young from it.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2018)

Sepsis A is a blood infection. There is an advert on TV about dogs for the blind where a fella got sepsis A. When I said 5 days without sleep I was not joking.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 18, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Sepsis A is a blood infection. There is an advert on TV about dogs for the blind where a fella got sepsis A. When I said 5 days without sleep I was not joking.



I know about sepsis Hobie and it’s a dreadful thing. I’ve just spent 27 days going to the hospital and spending nights in A&E where my very elderly mother had it with pneumonia. Sepsis is a life-threatening condition that arises when the body's response to infection causes injury to its own tissues and organs. It usually causes kidney injury in particular.
The blood poisoning condition is septicaemia (sounds like sepsis A)  which can lead to sepsis but not always. Sounds like what you had with your arm going black. My father had the same thing and his arm was poisoned when infection got into a cut. However, his developed into sepsis and his organs shut down. 

Glad you made a good recovery from it.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 19, 2018)

You're a Geordie Star Hobie
Well Done


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2018)

Have just down-loaded my Medtronic pump & seeing DSN tomorrow. No escape cos all the figures are there. Not like the old days


----------



## HOBIE (May 29, 2018)

Appointment next week so will have to down-load again. Only takes minutes


----------



## Zillah (May 29, 2018)

Well done Hobie and glad you have recovered from nasty infection-don't they use slepp deprivation as a form of torture!


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2018)

They do zillah !  I was really knocked & would not like that again. The human body is a fantastic bit of kit


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2018)

In tomorrow again for testing. Have just down-loaded figures. Lots of graphs & colours on screen. Looks sensible to me but will get told tomorrow


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2018)

Been to HQ & got a gold star. Good numbers, graphs. etc.  Feel chuffed. The Staff are Excellent


----------



## Lilian (Jun 4, 2018)

So glad you are OK now Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 4, 2018)

When I was in there I heard a storey of a 3yr old getting a pump. I wished the toddlers parents where there & I could have encouraged them. That child will have a good chance of succeeding. LIFE   The future is a changing ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2018)

Been in again this afternoon & the staff where brill . I have put a very small amount of weight on. Which is normally hard for T1s. But it shows that I am running right. My work-load has calmed down. (thank goodness)   Pleased


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2018)

Not long till my 52 Year ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 4, 2018)

Been in again yesterday, had pump adjusted. "A few pushes of buttons"


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 26, 2018)

I get on with my NHS & Medtronic staff very well because they are normal nice people.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Been in again yesterday, had pump adjusted. "A few pushes of buttons"


I'm curious to know why you can't or don't adjust your ow pump, it seems rather pointless having a pump if your clinic does the adjustments for you.


----------

